# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  Visita del ministro de obras publicas a varios embalses de Jaén en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-795/1486641/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

